# A Thanks To The "Hero To Hero" Program From 'A" Troop, "D" Bty



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Sep 2010)

Thanks to one of my partners at work for sharing this with me and to Lt. Parent for giving me permission to share it with you folks.




Mr. XXXXX and Mr. XXXXX,

I am the Artillery Gun Troop Commander for A Troop, Delta Battery, 1 RCR Battle Group currently deployed and supporting operations in Kandahar , Afghanistan .  I am in command of 32 mission-focused men and women from all across Canada and Ontario , including Reservist gunners from Brantford , Pembroke, Guelph , and Sault Ste Marie and Regular Force members based in Petawawa.

Today my troop received your package on a Combat Logistics Patrol with all of the t-shirts supplied by the various Law Enforcement organizations from across Ontario .  On behalf all A Troop soldiers, I wanted to pass along our heartfelt thanks for your support.  We have all heard of the Hero to Hero program, but never imagined it would make it all the way out to our little gun line.

I have attached a photo of us posing in front of one of our 155mm M777 Howitzers, taken mere minutes after the box was ripped open and everyone scrambled for a shirt from their local area.  There are also a few shots of us firing in support of operations that I hope you enjoy.

Many thanks again for all of your support and we wish you all the best!

-- 
-Rick

Lt RTD Parent
Troop Commander
A Troop
Delta Battery
1 RCR Battle Group
Task Force 1-10


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Sep 2010)

More photos


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Sep 2010)

Greetings Bruce!

No issues sharing any of the pictures or the letter, by all means feel free.  I just wanted to ensure that we thanked the Hero to Hero organization for their generous support - it truly does go a long way out here.  There are no worries ref persec/opsec in that email as well, so fire away!

I am glad to hear that the howitzer photos are being enjoyed as well.  It is a great day when the bug guns are firing and A Troop continues to be on time and on target.

I hope you don't mind, but I have hit print on your email to place in our gun line 'stand-easy' for the troops to read.  Great to hear from a former member of A Troop, we just wish we could have you over here to pull a M777 lanyard!

All the best from us all,

-- 
-Rick

Pull the lanyard??....Heck, I'm just waiting to see one yet.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Sep 2010)

Well I saw one in Ottawa,  WOW!,......my lovely little L-5 would fit inside the recoil methinks.


----------

